# Downtime Tonight



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

At 11pm tonight UK-Muscle will be offline for 10mins.

I'll be on Twitter to post updates and answer questions in the event of any issues - http://www.twitter.com/UK_Muscle

L


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Uh oh. Some people will have nothing to do for 10 whole mins :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

11 PM your time or mine..?...  ...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> 11 PM your time or mine..?...  ...


Late afternoon your time.. 

L


----------

